# Changing rigid fork to suspension fork?



## Brandon Lew (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey well as you guys might know before, I have my ancient Trek Mountain Track 800. I really love the rigid, however I tried my friends converted rigid fork to suspension fork and I really liked the modification.

----Questions----
1. Is the Trek Mountain Track 800, worth investing into some nice *eg Fox Shocks: 32 Talas 26*?

2. What do the terms like "140 Fit CTD Remote" mean?
32 TALAS 26 140/110 FIT CTD Remote Bike Fork | FOX

3. How can I determine whether it will fit correctly? or will it work as long as the wheel size is the same as shock supports (eg: 26er with a 26er suspension fork)


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

1) No. It is not worth it changing that bike to work with a suspension fork. Most likely it uses a 1" threaded steerer tube, which will absolutely not work with any fork currently made. Secondly it was not made to accept a suspension fork, so the additional length will in all likelihood, make the bike handle like a beach cruiser. Even if you found and older fork with a threaded steerer tube, it would not be ideal. Don't do it. 

2) 32 is the diameter of the slider tubes (stancions). TALAS is the model name, 26 is the wheel size it is for, 140/110 is the travel (140mm to 110 when adjusting the travel with the TALAS system) FIT is the damper cartridge name, CTD is the marketing acronym for FOX's 3-position compression damper, and Remote is for a remote adjustment system for said damper. 

3) Again, don't bother "upgrading" that bike with suspension. It'd be an enormous can of worms, immensely expensive, and really not worth it, even on the off chance that it did work. 

Basically... keep on rocking that bike and wait until you can afford something new that was designed for a suspension fork. Or just rock the hell out of your bike until it snaps in half and enjoy yourself!


----------



## Brandon Lew (Jul 3, 2013)

Alright haha thanks for the information! I'll continue to wreck the trails on my rigid until I do get a new bike. Besides, after I searched up the Talas, I saw that it was like $800+ and at that point I said "ohh I guess that ain't a option...might as well get a new bike"


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

White Brothers does make a 1" steerer fork ,but it's something like 800$ also. Save yout $.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Put the highest volume tire you can fit on and run it at 20psi. This will give you a little extra cush.


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

eb1888 said:


> Put the highest volume tire you can fit on and run it at 20psi. This will give you a little extra cush.


I second this suggestion! If you can fit something like a 2.4 in there, that would go a long ways to smoothing out your ride!


----------



## PerraHunter (Nov 3, 2013)

Im in the same boat with my 80's Diammondback Acent EX. I never liked the bike back then, but we didnt have the experience and options for dialing in fit like we have today.

I found this; first hit in a google search:SR Suntour XCM Suspension Fork 26 Black 1 Threadless - Bikewagon

The description is ambigous but a call to the vendor should clarify it. Changing the geometry of that bike could only make it better!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Fat front tire with low pressure!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

PerraHunter said:


> Im in the same boat with my 80's Diammondback Acent EX. I never liked the bike back then, but we didnt have the experience and options for dialing in fit like we have today.
> 
> I found this; first hit in a google search:SR Suntour XCM Suspension Fork 26 Black 1 Threadless - Bikewagon
> 
> The description is ambigous but a call to the vendor should clarify it. Changing the geometry of that bike could only make it better!


Ask him if he's got a 1" threadless headset and stem while you're at it, and don't forget to figure in those prices. You'll want to get your headtube faced also. By the time you're done, you'll have probably spent twice what the bike will be worth after the upgrades.

Fat tire and save for a better bike is the way to go.


----------

